# Buying a Band Saw Question



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm going to Buy a Bandsaw. My budget is in 1300$

I have looked at Jet, Laguna, Shop Fox, Delta, and a few others on Amazon... 

Which Bandsaw is generally better quality? If there is a brand I didn't mention feel free to mention it.. I appreciate your help. I'm not sure which brand is quality 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't rule out Grizzly. How big, and what kind of work you looking to do on them?
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't do Delta...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

As a general rule of thumb, buy the one that you just cant quite afford, and the biggest you cant quite squeeze into your space without re arranging your workshop.

Cant comment on brands because I live on a different continent, but cheap bandsaws really are cheap in every way. If you have technical ability to repair / maintain it, a bigger used model will be better every time.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

We bought the Laguna 14 SUV a couple of years ago and it has to be one of the best tools I've ever used.

David


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a Jet 14" that I have used for years. I re-saw walnut pieces that are up to 6" square. I converted mine to 220v. I use a 3/4" Timberwoof blade. If resawing a quality sharp blade is a must.

Frank


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought a Laguna 1412 that I use for resewing. It didn't come with a blade so I bought a carbide one for $150. I generally resew up to 9" boards without any problems. Instead of purchasing a light I put a LED light over the saw. I haven't had any problems with it. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No complaints with my Grizzly, except I wish I would have got the 17" instead of the 14". And that black anniversary edition really looks cool sitting there covered in dust.

That going to the next level is good advice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I had a Laguna 14 several years ago and liked it better than the Grizzly 14 I have now. But the Grizzly is a pretty good saw.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I have read good things about the Powermatic. I have a Laguna 14/Twelve & really like it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would think with a budget of $1300 you will be able to buy a pretty nice Band saw.

I agree with Stick about staying away from Delta.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

After a long period of research, I bought a Laguna 14-12. I went with an engineer friend to the Laguna warehouse and we looked at a number of the smaller saws. He was amazed at the quality of components and the way it is built. The bearings are heavy duty, for example, and the cool block blade guides are a world above even the Carter Guides I put on my now retired Delta. I found the Laguna on sale so it was just under $1,000. I was able to have it loaded on my truck at Rockler, and found a series of 14 videos that show how to assemble it single handed. Be sure to get the roll around base. I have the 3/4 resaw blade and a half and quarter inch blade for it. I have a Laguna 10 inch Fusion table saw that is a great saw that can be rewired to 220v, but has ample power at 110v. It is really what sold me on the brand. 

Here's the link to the first of the 14 video segments on assembling the saw. 




Definitely go for the Laguna. There is a new model with a disk brake so you can stop it fast, but I'm not sure it is worthwhile. Don't bother with their light, it is hot. The picture shows how I added a light. I used the four mounting holes for the hot light so I didn't have to drill anything, and I found the lamp at Target for $13, and put the LED spotlight in it. Huge amount of light, cool to the touch, can move it a bit to see better, and I put a small toggle switch into the box. The light plugs into the outlet on the post and there is even a hold down on it for the cord.

This is clearly the best saw in the category, at least to me. Rikon ranked second in my research process, but I just don't think it is as well built. Laguna puts the 14-12 on sale for 10% off now and again, but even at full price, it is to me at least, the best of the lot.


----------



## streetrodlover (May 18, 2017)

Just an FYI the upgraded Laguna is the 14bx comes in 110v 1.75hp or the 220v 2.5hp. IMO Laguna makes the best bandsaw, I will be getting the bx one of these days after I pay off some of the "joys of being a homeowner" expenses.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Rikon and it has served me well...good pricing on them also. I have the 10-325...I think the new ones are 10-326...14"

Good roller bearings for guides, easy screw adjustment, easy to align (I use Alex Snodgrass) and it stays in alignment. Has a quick release tensioner that I always use after I'm done cutting.

Cast iron table, tilting to 45+, plenty of throat. the 14 will resaw to almost 14" (no riser needed).

I have used blades from 3/16 to 1/2" so far...3/4 tooth 1/2" for resawing...tracks straight as an arrow...

Great support from their technical team also...needed to align the blade guide to be straight up and down at all heights...they helped quite a bit.

4" port for dust collection...works great... Sucks dust from under the table by the lower guide...

...take a peek...you might like...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Tom..... a year and a half ago or there abouts I was pretty much in your shoes. Looking to buy a new bandsaw. Here are a couple of threads about my adventures.

the process: 

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/78834-grizzly-go513x2-bandsaw.html

the purchase: 

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/75561-grizzly-move-out-pa.html

Along with the 3 saws I mention Laguna 14/12, Powermatic 14 and the Grizzly 17", I'd look at the Grizzly 14's as well. Notably the 555. Folks who have any one of these saws are all pleased with them. I went with a Grizzly GO513X2 17". The saw has performed beautifully for me. Plenty of power, tracks beautifuly resawing (which is what the saw is primarily used for). Easily set up and comfortable in use. The saw itself is big and heavy. Quiet enough while in use. 

My opion is that the Laguna and Powermatic and neck and neck in quality of components with Powermatic having an historical edge, however Laguna may be the better saw of late. Grizzly has a great saw, BUT they have had enough issues for it to be at least a consideration but hardly a deal breaker. Knowing what I know now, I'd buy my 17" Grizzly again without batting an eye. I do wish I had gone with a foot brake, no doubt about that. Excelent lighting and/or an additional light for cutting is a must regardless of brand.


----------



## santawalt (Jun 4, 2017)

What are some things you would need the 17" vs the 14" other than just general larger projects? Anything specific?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

santawalt said:


> What are some things you would need the 17" vs the 14" other than just general larger projects? Anything specific?


Good question, one I thought about, especially when considering the things I make and plan to make, I couldn't see the need for it, and you will spend a lot more for good resaw blades. Just me, but I really wanted a Laguna saw and their 17 incher started around $3,000. I had seen one at their warehouse and drooled at the engineering and build, but it was more saw than I can justify. 

One thing I really appreciate about the Laguna is the rack and pinion setup for the blade guard and guide. It remains precisely solidly vertical throughout its travel range. I also prefer its cool blocks to the Carter Guides I installed on my Delta. Much easier to set up the Laguna. If you find it on sale, your budget might cover the brake model, but make sure you get the roll around stand. It's no lightweight at more than 300 lbs. 

Be sire to let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

You might look for used on craigslist. I looked at the Laguna 14 and liked it at Woodcraft. I found a 20+ year old used Minimax 18 bandsaw Italian made for less than the Laguna 14 on craigslist.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> After a long period of research, I bought a Laguna 14-12. I went with an engineer friend to the Laguna warehouse and we looked at a number of the smaller saws. He was amazed at the quality of components and the way it is built. The bearings are heavy duty, for example, and the cool block blade guides are a world above even the Carter Guides I put on my now retired Delta. I found the Laguna on sale so it was just under $1,000. I was able to have it loaded on my truck at Rockler, and found a series of 14 videos that show how to assemble it single handed. Be sure to get the roll around base. I have the 3/4 resaw blade and a half and quarter inch blade for it. I have a Laguna 10 inch Fusion table saw that is a great saw that can be rewired to 220v, but has ample power at 110v. It is really what sold me on the brand.
> 
> Definitely go for the Laguna. There is a new model with a disk brake so you can stop it fast, but I'm not sure it is worthwhile. Don't bother with their light, it is hot. The picture shows how I added a light. I used the four mounting holes for the hot light so I didn't have to drill anything, and I found the lamp at Target for $13, and put the LED spotlight in it. Huge amount of light, cool to the touch, can move it a bit to see better, and I put a small toggle switch into the box. The light plugs into the outlet on the post and there is even a hold down on it for the cord.
> 
> This is clearly the best saw in the category, at least to me. Rikon ranked second in my research process, but I just don't think it is as well built. Laguna puts the 14-12 on sale for 10% off now and again, but even at full price, it is to me at least, the best of the lot.


I have to purchace a bandsaw someday , and I was going to stay all green , but after seeing this I'm sold on the Laguna 
Sure liking there fence , and the quality of the machine looks first rate , but I'm no expert . 

Are there Jointers good too?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I have to purchace a bandsaw someday , and I was going to stay all green , but after seeing this I'm sold on the Laguna
> Sure liking there fence , and the quality of the machine looks first rate , but I'm no expert .
> 
> Are there Jointers good too?


I can't answer that from direct experience. I have a PowerMatic 6 inch jointer and it is excellent, but it would be nice to have a wider one, and it looks like Laguna has a few choices. Go on their site to look over their tools. Their high end tools are even better than the non pro gear. They all seem over engineered, and their prices reflect that. The guy who owns Laguna is a serious, quality oriented engineer. Good customer service too.


----------

